# Pipe Smoking/Game/Gun room almost complete



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well most of you know I just bought a house and that is why I was gone from CS for so long.

Anyway I have been doing some work trying to get things together and my Pipe smoking room is almost complete. Figured I'd share a few pics with you all 

Still need to get the gun safe in there and re-arrange the entertainment center a bit but you will get the idea. 

Hope you enjoy.













And my new Baby 42" Plasma TV for my Xbox 360 



Thanks for looking,

Shawn


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

nice looking room, i'd be worried about leaving the rifle out but that's me....and do I see a winslow there?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> nice looking room, i'd be worried about leaving the rifle out but that's me....and do I see a winslow there?


Rifle is only out because the paint is curing still 

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looking Great Shawn!!!!!! Wait, do I see......Yup I do......That is a Vicksburg and Gettysburg Humidor!!!!!!!! 


Ron


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Rifle is only out because the paint is curing still
> 
> Shawn


well then never mind....so second pipe from the left?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> well then never mind....so second pipe from the left?


Sorry forgot to answer that question, that is a Bjarne freehand.

Shawn

Ron1YY your a wanker 

Shawn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like a very nice set up Shawn.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

perfect.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Soooo Cool!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome looking room Shawn !!!

:tu:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

very cool room, Shawn!:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

very cool! Nice pipe room and cellar.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks good.

So when is the first herf..........:tu


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Awesome room Shawn!!!*

*It looks like the right side, upper shelf, maybe empty. If so, that looks like the perfect place to store a few bottles of high end libations. Maybe a single malt or two, a bourbon or two, a Vodka and maybe a rum or tequila, along with the appropriate glassware. *


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

A man-cave to be proud of!:tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome room! Its strange to hear the term "gun room". You guys in other states are so lucky that your state hasnt just about taken away your right to bear arms! In NYC, a "gun room" is considered an illegal .25 hidden in your underwear drawer.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

That is sweet! Congrats and enjoy! p


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome, Shawn! :tu

My two favourite hobbies...pipes and the 360.

Wish I could somehow create an indoor space to smoke my pipes and play games...but unless I build myself an airtight room with it's own ventilation, I'm SOL. Would be nice to sit back and play a few laid back games while enjoying a great tobacco.

I'm jealous!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Senator said:


> Wow! That's awesome, Shawn! :tu
> 
> My two favourite hobbies...pipes and the 360.
> 
> ...


Well it helps not having kids and my wife is AWESOME. I am so happy I finally got my own room LMAO.

Good thing about my wife though is she loves the smell of pipes so I do not have to smoke just in that room I can smoke anywhere in the house 

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

The woman that made this room possible  my beautiful wife Marie.



She is holding my little boy Draven.

Shawn


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that is a man cave!Well done. Maybe someday.....


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

F-in sexy! you want my first born for it?


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

The room looks great, very nice job.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Shawn, I think you are in over your head on both the sife and the room. 

Looks awesome brother......I just hope Ron saw the EMPTY baccy jars. :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Shawn, I think you are in over your head on both the sife and the room.
> 
> Looks awesome brother......I just hope Ron saw the EMPTY baccy jars. :tu


Sife?????? Damn hillbillys

They are not empty it is just the way the light is shining feom that certain angle at that time of day that makes them look empty 

Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool pics Shawn. Nice design. Its nice having other guys on here who have the freedom to smoke indoors. I was going to set aside a smoking room but it got filled with junk rather than getting finished *sigh*


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Shawn, I think you are in over your head on both the sife and the room.
> 
> Looks awesome brother......I just hope Ron saw the EMPTY baccy jars. :tu


Yeah, I saw them!!!!!!! Also been thinking how full those Humidors are?!?!?!?! :tu



ShawnP said:


> Sife?????? Damn hillbillys
> 
> They are not empty it is just the way the light is shining feom that certain angle at that time of day that makes them look empty
> 
> Shawn


Oh, in that case, I'll believe that 

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, I saw them!!!!!!! Also been thinking how full those Humidors are?!?!?!?! :tu
> 
> Oh, in that case, I'll believe that
> 
> Ron


Don't start something you can't finish old man :mn

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Don't start something you can't finish old man :mn
> 
> Shawn


Why Shawn, Whatever do you mean???? :gn

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Why Shawn, Whatever do you mean???? :gn
> 
> Ron


Exactlly what I said, you know you can't beat me so don't even start.

Oh on a side note (Serious) the humidors will be leaving soon. 1 will be a bomb and the other is going to a friend. (you know who is getting the Gettysburg, we have talked about that).

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Sife?????? Damn hillbillys
> 
> They are not empty it is just the way the light is shining feom that certain angle at that time of day that makes them look empty
> 
> Shawn


Hahaha. Spelling was never a high point. Prolly had to do with just getting off work. Was called in at 5pm and came home at 3:30am.......damn deadlines.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hahaha. Spelling was never a high point. Prolly had to do with just getting off work. Was called in at 5pm and came home at 3:30am.......damn deadlines.


Yeah Yeah Yeah I hear ya :chk

Shawn


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Cheers to Shawn and Marie for such an awesome room. She can enjoy the pipe smell while the two of you are playing video games, awesome. she probably beats your ass, too, cause you are too busy with the pipe while playing. Let me guess, first person shooter games?

Till


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

tfar said:


> Cheers to Shawn and Marie for such an awesome room. She can enjoy the pipe smell while the two of you are playing video games, awesome. she probably beats your ass, too, cause you are too busy with the pipe while playing. Let me guess, first person shooter games?
> 
> Till


She doesn't play but yes 1st person shooters all the way bro.

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 ........YEAH BABY!!!!

Shawn


----------

